

Show HN: ecards on GAE - denisonwright
http://smileecards.appspot.com

======
denisonwright
Simple profiler created for GAE: <https://github.com/jriecken/gae-java-mini-
profiler>

------
denisonwright
This is a side project my partner and I worked on. We built it on Google App
Engine. I made all the drawings using Autodesk Sketchbook Pro on the iPad.

